# Favorite boots on ice



## dragonfly1 (Jul 20, 2011)

What boots are most preferred for ice fishing , rubber , pac or something else ?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Military issued Mikey Moose boots. Can be found on eBay all day for $40/$50. Last pair I had which were strictly used for ice fishing lasted 10 years. 100% waterproof, 100% warm


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill second the Mickey Mouse boots, best $40 I ever spent 5 years ago, a bit heavy but get ya some quality slip on ice studs for what youll save vs spending $120 + on some slightly lighter boots.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no complaints about my Baffin impacts .


----------



## PKAuD (Nov 24, 2013)

Muck Arctic Pro, Super warm and the mobility is great. Get rubber, pac boots are not ideal IMO


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I will 3rd the mickey mouse boots....they are a bit heavy...but your feet wont get cold or wet...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I too like the mickey mouse boots. For me they run a size smaller though. If you wear 10s get a 9. All you need is a decent pair of wool socks on with them. They are heavy, they are cheap, they'll last forever. Mucks are a great boot also, but much more expensive.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Mickeys or the bunny boot


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't wear Mickey Boots because they weight a ton. I prefer PAC boots and the Cabelas Trans Alaskan are top notch boots. I had a pair a Mickey boots that I gave away. They are very warm, and cheap but too heavy for my liking. I much prefer the Trans Alaskan Boots


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Mickey boots are great if you are driving a machine out to where you will be standing on the ice and there is no significant amount walking involved. However, if you are wearing Mickey or Bunny boots and something dangerous is chasing you, you are going to die. 

Mickey and Bunny boots are exceptional but are made for Arctic conditions that we seldom see and are really heavy overkill for our enviorment IMO. Depending on your circulation a good pair of leather/nylon boots with 800 grams to 1600 grams of thinsulation is all you will ever need if you wear the proper socks. A pair of good sock liners or nylons under a quality pair of lightweight wool socks in a good pair of lightweight boots will keep you as warm as anything of the Mickey style boots and are sooooo much easier to move around in. I believe that most of the cold foot problems are the result of improper sock and boot combinations.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

MILITARY MICKEY MOUSE: BLACK OR WHITE


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Mickey mouse boots don't matter what socks you have on...yes they are a bit heavy...but your feet will stay warm...im sure that some other boots will work well also...but i prefer these...cheap and they work....and super durable


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Everyone seems to love Mickey Mouse. I’ve never tried them, but I LOVE my Baffin Titians….I even look for reasons to wear them off the ice. Super comfortable, waterproof, and very warm. Just another option.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish2Win prefers the pink Minnie Boots on and off the ice...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Bahahaha


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

FYI, the bunny boots , or white ones are bigger and heavier compared to the black , Mickey boots . They are also rated 3 times lower in temperature protection . I did my time working with bricks on my feet ......


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've had both the black & white thru the years... Whites are warmer....heavier too, but well worth it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Been using rocky bear claws for years. Plenty of thinsulate, waterproof, warm and not that heavy. Like mentioned, good wool socks are key also.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

dragonfly1 said:


> What boots are most preferred for ice fishing , rubber , pac or something else ?


I wear Baffin and have never had cold feet, and they are a lot lighter than mickey mouse boots


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Mickey Mouse fer sure. I'm in heavy steel toes all day, so they don't seem that heavy to me.



PapawSmith said:


> if you are wearing Mickey or Bunny boots and something dangerous is chasing you, you are going to die.


Quite true. But I'm not moving too fast dragging a shanty anyhow.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the Laugh Minnow!!!!!! I said this last year and will say it again this year.....Irish setter Snow Hound's.....I wear these ice fishing on all day sits and I wear them on the snowmobile......ive never had a single issue with these boots and they are light weight. The only problem I do have is sometimes my feet will actually sweat and then start to get cold. I love them!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Was thinking of getting some Mickey Mouse boots. How do they run for size? Do they run a little large?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Was thinking of getting some Mickey Mouse boots. How do they run for size? Do they run a little large?


I cant remember which they the run on size?? Hopefully someone will chime in on that...i do know if you buy your normal shoe size they wont fit... i was able to try mine on before i bought them....on the ebay site selling them they do ask shoe size and width....i would think they have it figured out to get you into the right size


----------



## dragonfly1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies now all I need is to find a pair of 14ew and get some ice to walk on.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

dragonfly1 said:


> Thanks for the replies now all I need is to find a pair of 14ew and get some ice to walk on.


holy chit , those feel like 3 bricks each foot........ lol heres a good pic as why they are so warm....


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Buy a size smaller than what you wear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Bought a pair of Baffins last year for $95.00 tax included only got out half a dozen times last year. Love em


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What's ice???


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

dragonfly1 said:


> What boots are most preferred for ice fishing , rubber , pac or something else ?


I've got a pair of Lacrosse "Iceman" boots that are probably 20 years old. They were pricey at the time but they've proved to be worth every penny. They've got 400,000 miles on them but they're bulletproof! They're as good now as they were out of the box.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

chumthrower said:


> I've got a pair of Lacrosse "Iceman" boots that are probably 20 years old. They were pricey at the time but they've proved to be worth every penny. They've got 400,000 miles on them but they're bulletproof! They're as good now as they were out of the box.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Also have a 20+ year old pair.of Lacrosse Iceman boots. Have never had a problem with cold feet.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

For everyone that picked something other than the mickey mouse boot. I would like to make a bet with you. Scenario pick a nice brisk at least 10 below day with a stiff wind. You wear your boot on the ice I will wear my mickeys. We drill a nice hole in the ice. Then each take one boot off and stick our one foot in the hole. Take foot out of hole put boot back on. Then we stand there till one of us can't stand the cold.

In over 35 years I have yet to buy breakfast. ( the normal bet ) While no one plans on getting their feet wet it does happen now and then. Trick is the mickey will actually allow your foot to return to normal temp even when wet. No other boot can do this that I have seen. Like I said I have yet to buy breakfast on one of these bets. I have went up against some mighty expensive boots but they all lost.

They may be heavy and they may be cumbersome. But I ain't out there to dance . Rather than a ice trip be ruined by a little soaker. I would rather wring my sock out cowboy up for about 10 minutes and continue to fish.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x Papaperch... Well said & lots of Wisdom in those words.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

What type of ice cleats do you fella's with the mickeys use, I normally wear a 12 W boot with thin socks, would deffinately need ice cleats and am afraid I won't be able to find cleats to go around the bulk. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

FISHIN 2 said:


> What type of ice cleats do you fella's with the mickeys use, I normally wear a 12 W boot with thin socks, would deffinately need ice cleats and am afraid I won't be able to find cleats to go around the bulk. Thanks, Mike


Go with kahtoola micro spikes. I think it would be a xl. I can sprint across the ice and come to a dead stop in these with Mickeys on.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x on Kahtoola's. Finally purchased a pair a month ago


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I have had the pleasure of wearing mickeys in some very cold weather weather where we were outside 24/7 for a week at a time when I was in Norway with our uncle. Papa perch is right on. Other boots are more comfortable but nothing is better at warming your feet. I have pulled on boots that were 20 degrees below zero and might feet were warm whether they were dry or not.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Are they available at Mark's tackle shop?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Mickeys keep your feet from frost bite if you fall in...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I normally wear a 12-13 size boot, you fella's have said boots run a little on the large end, , so, a 12 with heavy socks should be good or should I b looking at an 11 with medium weight socks ? Do they come in wide widths ? Also, gonna look into the kahtoola spikes..


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I normally wear a 12-13 size boot, you fella's have said boots run a little on the large end, , so, a 12 with heavy socks should be good or should I b looking at an 11 with medium weight socks ? Do they come in wide widths ? Also, gonna look into the kahtoola spikes..


I wear a thin pair of wool socks with mine. I've got some really heavy socks that I can't use with them because my feet start sweating. I got mine at an army surplus store in Akron. Call around and you'll probably find someone that has them so you can try them on before you buy.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I would add a caution to the Kahtoola's. The red material that fastens the spikes to the boot. They were " dry rotted " when I went to inspect them this year. It might be my fault as I left them on since last year.
I had a nasty spill last year that tore a gash in my hard head. After that I wanted to make sure I never forgot my spikes again. Was really disappointed to see them all rotted like that. After what I paid for them that company won't be seeing my shekels in the near future. Trying screw in spikes this year.

Like I said might be my fault for leaving them on that long. But I do not remember any such caution in the packaging of them.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Broke down and ordered a pair of Mickey Mouse boots on ebay today. My current boots were ok for a few hours but are only 200g thinsulate so let the feet get a bit chilly on days when I was out for 10-14 hours.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Good choice . .. your feet will stay warm and your leg muscles will enjoy the workout...


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

lol minnowhead on the mickeys i too love the Mickey Mouse boots have wore them for years never had cold feet.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Papa Perch BUT I AINT OUT THERE TO DANCE !!! Love it


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Coleman's Military Surplus. I think they have them used for under $40 right now.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Papa Perch BUT I AINT OUT THERE TO DANCE !!! Love it


I know that was a funny statement .


----------

